# indian lake cats



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not too familiar with the indian lake area, but I'm going camping with some friends at the Russells Point camp grounds right next to the lake. I have heard alot from my cousins that the crappie, saugeye, and channel cat fishing is great there. They told me that to target the big cats, all i need is some nightcrawlers and shrimp fished on the bottom. I don't know too much about the place and was just wondering if anybody can give some advise on fishing spots near russells point, what to use to target the cats, when to fish for them, etc.... From what I understand, we are going to be there from this Sat. until Tues. of next week. I've also heard that there are some flatties in there too  , so any help or advise would be appriciated.
Thanks,
Flathead King 06


----------

